# Handmade Brooms for Sale



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

We hand craft 1800's style Shaker Brooms using antique equipment and traditional techniques. Each broom is made by hand, one at a time, in our workshop in the Pacific Northwest. While the brooms are not old, they are built in the same way the Shakers made them in the early 1800's. A home is not complete without the vintage look of a quality handmade broom. It brings us great pleasure to keep alive the American tradition of broom making. 

You can see our brooms at our website: www.skagitbroomworks.com

Like us on Facebook! www.facebook.com/skagitbroomworks

Also see our complete list of offerings in our Etsy shop: www.etsy.com/shop/skagitbroomworks

Free Shipping on orders of $100. Coupon Code: Ship100 offer expires 4/30/2014


----------



## Lady89 (Feb 22, 2014)

Those are lovely


----------

